# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Thiết kế Form trong VB.Net

## kettrinh

Chào các bạn !
Mình có nhận 1 bài tập từ thầy và cũng mới bắt đầu học VB.Net.
Trong file Demo của thầy thì khi đưa chuột lên 1 tấm hình thì có 1 dòng chữ hiện ra, giống như khi mình đưa chuột tới 1 bài viết thì nó hiện 1 phần nội dung bài viết vậy?
Mình ko biết phải xử lí như thế nào?
Mong các bạn có thể gợi ý hộ mình. Thank trước nhé. :-?

----------


## doanhson91

*Vb*

bạn chụp hình lên coi đi. Vụ này có vẻ giúp được đấy. Nhưng bạn nói rõ ra xíu nữa. Chưa hỉu ý bạn lắm

----------


## vlzmaytinh

mình học vb rồi bạn nói ro đi mình mà biết mình sẽ giúp bạn
bạn có thể liên hệ vào nich :[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> nhé

----------


## nhatlinhit88

*chao!*

bạn ghi rõ yêu cầu hơn được không? Mình nghĩ đó chỉ là cách hiển thị bằng Msgbox ma thôi.
chúc bạn thành công

----------

